# Indianapolis Circle City Antique Bottle Advertising and Antiques Show, Sept. 18, 2021



## cokemanracer (Aug 25, 2021)

This is a well attended show, about 30 minutes north of Indianapolis just off of Interstate 65.


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 25, 2021)

Poster says this was last weekend.


----------



## BottleEnthusiast (Aug 25, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Poster says this was last weekend.


It says September 18th


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 25, 2021)

BottleEnthusiast said:


> It says September 18th


Need to get my eyes checked!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BottleEnthusiast (Aug 25, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Need to get my eyes checked!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol


----------

